# Found Bird ID IF2005 SFA435



## ccaahh49097 (Aug 15, 2005)

I found the bird trapped inside a bird feeder on Friday evening - a raccoon must have knocked the top off the feeder. I freed the bird and watched. It tried to fly, but went down to the ground. To rescue it from cats, I picked it up and took it to a tree. Again, it went to the ground. I moved it to the roof of a low building and after a short period of time, it disappeared. On Sunday afternoon, the bird reappeared on my deck. It was walking toward a small wading pool and had no fear of the three cats stalking it. I took it in the house, put it in a pet carrier and gave it water and parrot food. It drank a lot and dug into the food. I can't find that it's injured, just seems exhausted. I put it in an old parrot cage with food and water and covered it for the night. The bird (I already named him MC due to his beautiful milk chocolate color) seemed to be puffed up and really not picking up any steam when I turned back the cover this morning which makes me worry. I've added some salt and sugar to the water and also put some poultry starter food, thistle seed, and rice in the cage. This is a lovely bird ~ I want to help anyway possible ... advice please??? (I have looked up the SFA contact and left voice mail) Thank you!! Carol


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Souds as if you are doing the right things. If you haven't .... put a towel on the bottom of the carrier and keep s/he warm and in a qiete spot. Do you know what species you have rescued ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carol,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you so much for assisting this bird. If the bird stays puffed up, then that is a sign it is not feeling well. You've done well to bring it in to keep it safe and your diet and offer of electrolytes is good. If you can find some dove/pigeon mix or wild bird seed mix at the pet store you may find the bird will readily take to this type of seed.

If you can, gently open the beak and have a look at the inside of the mouth. The color should be a nice healthy looking pink with no cottage cheesy looking growths. If you see any growths, the bird has canker and will need to be treated for this. You also want to watch the poops to be sure the bird is processing food and also note the color and consistency as these can be indicators of ill health and possibly give us a clue to what is wrong.

The bird should be kept quite warm and as quiet and stress free as possible.

Should you not hear back from the club secretary within the next 24 hours or so, please let us know so we can try to "encourage" that person to get back to you with the owner's information.

Thank you again, and please keep us posted. MC sounds like a very lovely pigeon, and I hope s/he will quickly recover from whatever is ailing it.

Terry


----------



## ccaahh49097 (Aug 15, 2005)

Bruce,
I don't know the species, but do know that he looks just like the one on the lower left hand corner of the gallery home page. I'm very fascinated by this experience and plan to do some research. I've raised parakeets and have a blue front amazon, but pigeons are new to me. Thanks for responding! Carol


----------



## ccaahh49097 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello Terry,
Thanks for the note and information. I plan to stop for wild bird seed on the way home from work. I put a piece of folded newpaper in the bottom of the cage so that he wasn't sitting on wire and left a blanket folded over 3 sides of the cage this morning. Hopefully I'll see improvement when I get home. I've read that the bird should get 'grit' in addition to the food and also gatorade. Do you concur with that info? Is it OK for me to hold him? He is beautiful and I hope he makes a complete recovery. Thank you for your input! Carol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carol,

Grit is advisable if you are able to get it but not essential at this point .. oyster shell grit or actual pigeon grit. The gatorade isn't necessary unless the bird is extremely dehydrated and if that is the case, then I'd go with unflavored Pedialyte instead or just stick with the sugar/salt water.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for being so attentive to the bird.

If the birds digestion is working well,( if he eats and poops nice firm green and white dollups), then he can eat and drink as normal. He should be active, grunting when you come close, and picking and pruning once he feels secure.

If not, If he is not processing anything he is eating, and is sitting very quiet, puffed up, listless, follow Terry's instructions. Keep bird quiet, warm,on heating pad, set on low for 30 minutes, then give the bird clear Pedialyte to drink. Later you can offer pigeon seed and water.

Treesa


----------

